
Ask HN: I've got data, how do I train for NLP? - mrcabada
We are a chatbot startup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talkbot.io), on BETA right now. We want to train our own AI algorithms for NLP. We&#x27;ve got data but we are lost in what&#x27;s the best way to use it for training an NLP algorithm.<p>I did the Andrew Ng Machine Learning course last year and have worked with ML and NN before, but never done something complex with words, semantics and syntax.<p>Are there any good online resources for learning how to train algorithms for NLP? Where should we start?<p>P.S. We are also looking for talented people to join the team.
======
sharemywin
Which one are you trying to accomplish?

-Sentiment analysis

-Syntactic analysis

-Entity analysis

Google Cloud Natural Language API Documentation Natural Language API Basics

Contents Natural Language features Basic Natural Language requests Specifying
text content Sentiment analysis

This document provides a guide to the basics of using the Google Cloud Natural
Language API. This conceptual guide covers the types of requests you can make
to the Natural Language API, how to construct those requests, and how to
handle their responses. We recommend that all users of the Natural Language
API read this guide and one of the associated tutorials before diving into the
API itself.

Natural Language features

The Natural Language API has several methods for performing analysis and
annotation on your text. Each level of analysis provides valuable information
for language understanding. These methods are listed below:

Sentiment analysis inspects the given text and identifies the prevailing
emotional opinion within the text, especially to determine a writer's attitude
as positive, negative, or neutral. Sentiment analysis is performed through the
analyzeSentiment method. Currently, only English is supported for sentiment
analysis.

Entity analysis inspects the given text for known entities (proper nouns such
as public figures, landmarks, etc.) and returns information about those
entities. Entity analysis is performed with the analyzeEntities method.
Syntactic analysis extracts linguistic information, breaking up the given text
into a series of sentences and tokens (generally, word boundaries), providing
further analysis on those tokens. Syntactic Analysis is performed with the
analyzeSyntax method.

~~~
mrcabada
We want to start by trying to predict what to reply.

E.g. if the user says: "Sweet!", "Thanks", "Ty", "Amazing", etc. asume that
the bot has to reply with "No problem" or "Anytime".

------
PaulHoule
Check my Hacker news profile and send me an email.

